# Help find great self catering for kids near beach



## Toby

I'm looking for a great self catering option in Ireland, 4 ****, thats really toddler/kid friendly (pool, playground etc) ideally near a beach, maybe attached to a 4* hotel. 

I've looked and looked but can't find anywhere ideal for us. We are fussy I suppose but I'd rather stay home than go somewhere thats uncomfortable or lacking in things for the kids to do.

Thanks


----------



## NorfBank

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

Any help?

[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

We stayed in the cottages attached to the Quality hotel in Youghal  a few years back. Pool, kids stuff, beach, good quality cottage. 

Banna Beach in Kerry has a good reputation, but I haven't stayed there.


----------



## missdaisy

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

You could maybe look at self-catering in Lahinch? There is a beach there and a swimming pool/playground area. You would be able to take day trip to Aran Islands aswell.

I have also heard Banna Beach in Kerry is good and Kerry is always beautiful.


----------



## ssm

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

try dream ireland website...we have booked loads through them.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

Don't want to negate all of Failte Ireland's good work in advertising, but are beaches in Ireland really an attraction? We just don't get the weather to spend days on the beach.


----------



## annR

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

We do sometimes - it doesn't rain 365 days a year.  Besides, some of us don't need Mediterranean type weather to enjoy being on a beach.


----------



## bertie1

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*



Toby said:


> I'm looking for a great self catering option in Ireland, 4 ****, thats really toddler/kid friendly (pool, playground etc) ideally near a beach, maybe attached to a 4* hotel.
> 
> I've looked and looked but can't find anywhere ideal for us. We are fussy I suppose but I'd rather stay home than go somewhere thats uncomfortable or lacking in things for the kids to do.
> 
> Thanks


 

We stayed at Sandycove Beach Villlas http://www.sandycovebeach.com
Beach across the road , electric gates to keep the kids in , swings & slide in play area ( which we could see from the house) No hotel but we brought themto the hotel in Rosscarbery, the pool is open to the public


----------



## McDreamy

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

I would recommend Clonakilty in Co. Cork as a family holiday destination. You can book self catering houses through Self-Catering Ireland that are stand alone and attached to some of the hotels there.
Its a lovely town with a nice beach, nice restaurants and pubs etc... There seems to be lots for kids to do and its close to other nice towns in West Cork.
If you go, enjoy....


----------



## Toby

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

Thanks, I've spent ages on the different self catering websites and its just too hard to choose from all the options when I don't know the areas.

Was hoping for somewhere no further than 3 hours from Dublin if possible.

Yes, don't need hot sun to enjoy beaches in this house, we could potter around outside in any weather as long as its not freezing.


----------



## gillarosa

*Re: Help find great self cating for kids near beach*

I've been to Banna Beach Resort and would (and have) recommended it for a family holiday. Its not luxury, some of the houses may be 4 star but its main attraction is that its great for kids, they have nightly entertainment and they get a real kick from the freedom to roam about the place. The beach nearby is beautiful if you get the weather.


----------



## momtomegs

My brother's in laws stayed in banna beach holiday homes last year and they loved it.  they brought the grandkids with them and they said the children had a ball.  the beach there is supposed to be fabulous and they have a leisure centre as well and indoor and outdoor playgrounds.


----------



## Betsy Og

Passed by Banna lately and the accomodation looks a bit basic, maybe its all you need but I doubt they were in the running for any architectural awards.......

Pool seems expensive as well but I gather if you stay there the pool is thrown in for free.


----------



## Mary Jones

*self catering*

We're staying in the Station House Hotel in Clifden this year, staying in a 3 bedroomed apartment it is 4star and its 20mins drive to nearest beach.  We stayed in the quality hotel Youghal and would definitely go back.


----------



## Betsy Og

The station house in Clifden is lovely, great part of the world too if you get the weather. Take a spin out the sky road, lovely.


----------



## Sully1

Stayed in banna last year. yes the accomodation isn't five star lap of luxury, but they were clean and comfortable with all the mod cons there.
The real bonus was the freedom the kids had - the pool was great, my lady loved it, some afternoons esp when the weather wasn't great they had a bouncy castle type thing in it.
There was a summer camp, football pitches, a playground, indoor playcentre.
The nightly entertainment was pure cheese but my lady loved to go to the 'disco' and spent the evening dancing to the music with all the other kids. SHe was so tired, she slept til after 11 each day, that was a real holiday for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## annR

Bundoran is 3h15mins up the road from Dublin - ok is not 5 star but you can't beat it for kids action! Accomodation wise there is the great Northern hotel and lots of self catering. The self catering is a mixed bag you might need to do a bit of research. Lovely main beach with lifeguards, rock pools, toddler pool, cliffs with diving boards. Large playground right beside beach next to Waterworld with pool, waterslides + seaweed baths. Funfair and amusements down by the beach as well. Also has tennis courts and pitch n putt the other end of town. Of course there is also horse riding, surfing schools and the Donegal adventure centre. Mullaghmore in easy reach, Lissadell house. Of course it's also got all the slot machines, 99s and chippers you could wish for


----------



## Hillsalt

www.westernhouse.ie is on the seafront in Salthill, Galway, if that's what you are looking for


EDIT: Website is under construction but you can see photo of property.


----------



## smparent

I would highly recommend going off the Ring of Kerry to somewhere like Valentia or Portmagee. Loads of new self catering accomodation, great access to the sea and lovely compact towns with good seafood and just the right amount of life. Avoid regatta weekends though !


----------



## babydays

have a look a trident holiday homes they still have some 2 weeks for price of 1 deals. 
we've stayed in their houses twice before and heading off again this week. 

hogan cottages also seem to have a lot of choice (more expensive though)

justgo.ie - have some self-catering deals as well -a week for E250! 

good luck


----------

